# Waysons Corner 03/09/2017



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Due to the 70 degree weather and the fact that it will be the last warm day for a while, I decided to head back to Waysons Corner to cash in on some white perch. I was not surprised that it was very crowded. Since the pier was packed, I decided to walk the trail. As I walked the trail, I met several anglers that were leaving because DNR was checking licences and writing tickets. Fortunetly, it provided some space for me to fish. Within minutes of setting up, anglers were catching snakehead fish on nightcrawlers and minnows. Three were caught that day. As for me, I picked up 30+ white perch on bloodworms. The warm weather and high tide provided a great number of wp for all that fished that day. I enjoyed another productive day at Waysons!

Tight lines...

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%202017/20170309_1755231%20modified_zpsltpspq7y.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%202017/20170309_1755231%20modified_zpsltpspq7y.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170309_1755231 modified_zpsltpspq7y.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%202017/20170309_1755091%20modified_zpsltoy3gao.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%202017/20170309_1755091%20modified_zpsltoy3gao.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170309_1755091 modified_zpsltoy3gao.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%202017/IMG_1999%20modified_zpsoapbp17k.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%202017/IMG_1999%20modified_zpsoapbp17k.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1999 modified_zpsoapbp17k.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%202017/IMG_1993%20modified_zps3ulwxrhm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%202017/IMG_1993%20modified_zps3ulwxrhm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1993 modified_zps3ulwxrhm.jpg"/></a>


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder why those anglers left just because DNR was checking licenses. I get checked all the time while trout fishing and I don't leave. I show them my license, make small talk for a minute or two, and then they leave.


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

I never see people walking away. What I do see is people tossing their rods in the woods. I suppose when DNR shows up they don't feel like fishing anymore and just want to enjoy the scenery.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Leaving the scene implies guilt........of course, if they were the receivers of the tickets, they were probably just pissed and ready to go home anyways.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice catch Jamaican Fisher. Do you think this cold weather will shut them down for a while?


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Not a bad day's "work" at all. When the weather warms again, try them on shad darts.

I was at Gray's Run one day and some dude got all bowed up because they gave him a warning ticket for fishing without a license. He kept right on fishing after they left. I kept hoping they would come back and give him one with a fine!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice catch JF


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> I wonder why those anglers left just because DNR was checking licenses. I get checked all the time while trout fishing and I don't leave. I show them my license, make small talk for a minute or two, and then they leave.


I don`t believe they had a licence.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

andypat said:


> Nice catch Jamaican Fisher. Do you think this cold weather will shut them down for a while?


Great question andypat... the few times I went out in the cold. I got skunked


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Hueski said:


> Nice catch JF


Thank you Hueski!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> Not a bad day's "work" at all. When the weather warms again, try them on shad darts.
> 
> I was at Gray's Run one day and some dude got all bowed up because they gave him a warning ticket for fishing without a license. He kept right on fishing after they left. I kept hoping they would come back and give him one with a fine!


I will try shad darts next time Jerry Norris. Thanks!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> I don`t believe they had a licence.


I know, it was a rhetorical question....

That makes them poachers, not "anglers"


----------

